# display/shadow box joinery ideas



## Nates02gt (Nov 20, 2012)

I made my first shadow box a few months ago. Due to time constraints and lack of skill on my part, I went with pocket holes to join the mitered corners. Does anyone have any ideas on a good method for joining the 45 degree miters? I have looked into secret mitered dovetails but I am not to sure about those since I have not had any experience with dovetails yet. The other option I was looking at was a locking miter joint. I am not sure that I like the look of that joint with it being on the face of the box. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Nate


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I usually just use a biscuit and glue for mine. I have used splines before. You can use the same type wood or a contrasting color.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like using splines on mitered corners, they add a lot of strength to a fairly weak joint and can decorative as well if you use contrasting woods.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Some people have good luck with glue and shooting 23 ga. (or larger) pins, filling the small holes with putty. Another option could be decorative dowel pins. They wouldn't even have to be wood. They could be brass or aluminum, for example.

If you like Paul's and Bondo's idea of splines but don't want them showing at the front edges, you could cover the edges with trim.


----------



## Nates02gt (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! I think I will try the splines and the pins and see what people like most. They both seem pretty simple. I guess time will tell.

Nate


----------

